# Joel Embiid Twitter Thread



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

He says a lot of stuff on Twitter, and I can already tell he's going to need his own thread.

Here's some of his recents:

His thoughts on Ice Bucket Challenge:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/501847902415622145

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/501848781730480128
His thoughts on Chandler Parsons attempts at picking up girls via Twitter...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/501125778088538112

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/501126882998628354

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/501128434861359105
http://shittybanter.wordpress.com/2014/08/18/tweets-is-watching-chandler-parsons-attempts-to-slide-into-the-dms/


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

The "dinner photo with Rihanna" is one of my personal favorites.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Here's a good link with some synopsis of his other "greatest hits". He takes shots at Kim Kardashian, Lebron's agent Rich Paul, Drake, Jeremy Lin.

http://deadspin.com/joel-embiid-is-really-good-at-twitter-lets-not-ruin-th-1606103122


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Best one today was the one with Wiggins smiling as the picture talking about when you unexpectedly get nudes from a girl. :laugh:


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Joel SHMURDA 

LMAOOOOO.

If yall dont know, go Youtube Bobby Shmurda so you can laugh


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

bball2223 said:


> Best one today was the one with Wiggins smiling as the picture talking about when you unexpectedly get nudes from a girl. :laugh:


LOL


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/501857912004698112


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

After Sixers beat the Cavaliers, in reference to his summertime Twitter recruitment of Lebron...troll away


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/552297093692661762


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh: One of his funnier ones.


----------

